# Suche Werbt ein Freund



## flippsxD (25. Januar 2013)

Ich suche einen der mich werben wuerde.
Server ist mir egal hauptsache, das es Allianz ist.
Ich wuerde gern ein heiler und ein tank hochziehen, vielleicht auch mehr. Zu mir ich bin 30 Jahre alt und berufstaetig. Somit komme ich in der Woche nur zum Spielen zwischen 17 bis 22 uhr. Aber am Wochenende natuerlich mehr.
Ich habe erfahrung mit WoW seit Classic, habe am ende von Cata etwa 4 monate pause gemacht


----------



## Balroq (26. Januar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich mich schon gefreut und dann Allianz gelesen 
Ich schau mich mal ingame um ob ich wen kenne der bei uns Zweitchars hat!!


----------



## MoX01 (29. Januar 2013)

würd dich werben, adde mich doch mal im Skype: sebastian_242


----------



## Selya (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo flippsxD,

ich spiele Alli auf dem Server "Zirkel des Cenarius". Der Server ist gut gefüllt aber nicht überfüllt. Es ist ein Rollenspiel Server, auf dem sehr viele nette und vernünftige Leute spielen.

Wenn du Interesse hast dich von mir werben zu lassen, schreib mir einfach ne PN.


----------



## Deadmakerin (30. Januar 2013)

Hey flippsxD,

ich spiele auf dem Server "Malorne" auf der Allianzseite. Würde dich sehr gerne werben, falls du noch einen suchst. 
Malorne ist ein meiner Meinung nach sehr guter Server. Er ist nicht überfüllt aber trotzdem sind viele nette Leute online.
Preise sind ganz in Ordnung, was für mich auch eine große Rolle spielt. Es ist nichts wirklich überteuert.
Wichtig ist auch: Malorne ist KEIN Roulplay Server.

Solltest du Interesse haben, schick mir einfach eine PN.

Liebe Grüße, Deadmakerin.


----------

